# real estate terms



## dragonflylady (Jul 30, 2017)

Can someone explain what "use of false" means and also the ratings of T2?
Thank you so much!

Mona


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

t2 means the number of bedrooms in a two bedroom home ... hence T1,3,4,5 
Where did you see the term " use of false" what was the context?


----------

